# 2003 Passat W8 electrical problems



## mljdk (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Lads

I have some trouble with my VW Passat W8 4 motion, 2003. 
When driving I’m exercising electrical fadeouts:
	The top row, where the radio station show, goes blank
	The multi steering wheel (radio volume up/down, change channel and cruise control) stops working,

	Windows up n’ down stops working
	Finally the AC stops blowing cool air. On the display of the AC control units left, the temperature goes --.
It feels like a loose connection!?
It will go on and off 10 times during a 20 min ride.
The easiest way to tell that it stop working is to look at center display in dash. The radio info will disappear and the AC stop blowing cool air and Florida is pretty hot right now








To top it off my fuel gage doesn’t work. I did buy the car with this defect but the dealer fix it but a few months later it stopped again and all the above came along. My friend has a VAG diagnose and we did a fault search on the car.
Below is the list.
I will appreciate any comments!!
Thank you!!
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	
	
	Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
	Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77
 
 
	VIN: WVWUK63B13P270409 Mileage: 100180km/62248miles
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 01: Engine Labels: 07D-906-018-BDP.lbl
 Part No: 07D 906 018 E
 Component: B5S-4.0L-AG-LEVG 4668 
 Coding: 00173
 Shop #: WSC 00028 
 WVWUK63B13P270409 VWZ7Z0B6193734
	
	1 Fault Found:
	18043 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from A/C Controller 
 P1635 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
	Readiness: 0000 0000
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
 Part No: 3B0 927 156 T
 Component: AG5 01V 4.0lWR8 USA 1819 
 Coding: 01102
 Shop #: WSC 00028 
	
	No fault code found.
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
 Part No: 4B0 614 517 AA
 Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2329 
 Coding: 05397
 Shop #: WSC 00028 
	
	1 Fault Found:
	01119 - Gear Recognition Signal 
 35-10 - - - Intermittent
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
 Part No: 3B7 907 044 
 Component: CLIMATRONIC B5W8 0006 
 Coding: 27210
 Shop #: WSC 00028 
	
	5 Faults Found:
	00603 - Footwell/defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V85) 
 37-00 - Faulty
	01271 - Positioning Motor for Temperature Flap (V68) 
 37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
	01272 - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70) 
 37-00 - Faulty
	01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
 37-00 - Faulty
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 80-00 - Single-Wire Operation
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
 Part No: 1C0 909 605 C
 Component: 0C AIRBAG VW61 04 0001 
 Coding: 12355
 Shop #: WSC 00028 
	
	No fault code found.
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
 Part No: 1J0 907 487 A
 Component: Lenkradelektronik 0005 
 Coding: 00118
 Shop #: WSC 00028 
	
	6 Faults Found:
	01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
 41-10 - Blocked or No Voltage - Intermittent
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 80-00 - Single-Wire Operation
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
 27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
	01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl
 Part No: 3B7 920 946 E
 Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V09 
 Coding: 23136
 Shop #: WSC 05073 
 WVWUK63B13P270409 VWZ7Z0B6193734
	
	9 Faults Found:
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 80-00 - Single-Wire Operation
	01335 - Drivers Seat/Mirror Position Control Module (J543) 
  49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	00476 - Control Module for Fuel Pump (J538) 
 49-00 - No Communications
	01304 - Radio 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
 49-00 - No Communications
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
 Part No: 6N0 909 901 
 Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
 Coding: 00006
 Shop #: WSC 05073 
	
	16 Faults Found:
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 80-00 - Single-Wire Operation
	01335 - Drivers Seat/Mirror Position Control Module (J543) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	00476 - Control Module for Fuel Pump (J538) 
 49-00 - No Communications
	01304 - Radio 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
 49-00 - No Communications
	01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
 49-00 - No Communications
	01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
 49-00 - No Communications
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
 Part No: 3B1 959 760 E
 Component: Sitzverstellung 0301 
 Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
	
	9 Faults Found:
	01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active! 
 000 - - - Intermittent
	00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
	00994 - Sensor for Front Height Adjustment On Drivers Seat (G215) 
 007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
	00995 - Sensor for Rear Height Adjustment On Drivers Seat (G216) 
 007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
	01009 - Sensor for Driver's Seat Position Fore/Aft (G218) 
 007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
	01010 - Sensor for Driver's Seat Recline (G219) 
 007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 014 - Defective - Intermittent
	01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
  004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
 Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
 Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
 Coding: 00259
 Shop #: WSC 00028 
	
 Part No: 1C0959801
 Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009 
	
 Part No: 1C0959802A
 Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 
	
 Part No: 1C0959811
 Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0009 
	
 Part No: 1C0959812
 Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0009 
	
	8 Faults Found:
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 80-10 - Single-Wire Operation - Intermittent
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
	01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
 27-00 - Implausible Signal
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
 Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
 Component: dynamische LWR D08 
 Coding: 00008
 Shop #: WSC 00028 
	
	No fault code found.
	
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
 Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
 Component: Radio PM6 0020 
 Coding: 05035
 Shop #: WSC 05073 
	
	6 Faults Found:
	00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
 78-10 - Missing Messages - Intermittent
	01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01064 - Terminal 58d; Interior Dimming 
 78-10 - Missing Messages - Intermittent
	00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
 78-10 - Missing Messages - Intermittent
	01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
	01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
 37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
	
	End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jay Niedz (Apr 18, 2011)

*Same problem*

Have you found the fuel pump control module? I have same problem. Seems to be this module or the can-bus wiring to cluster. Let me know please.


----------



## vwcowboy531 (Nov 30, 2014)

I know this post is very old but I have two w8's one 03 and one 04 both 4motions automatic I have the exact same problem in both cars as in the first post if you or anyone else has figured out this problem please help we've tried diagnosing for 2 months and cannot find the issue.


----------



## vwcowboy531 (Nov 30, 2014)

I will pay money to whoever can figure this problem out or tell me the fixed so I can fix it. Im not joking. I need my cars back to 100%.


----------



## dluiten (Jun 23, 2018)

*Me too!*

I know this is old - but still outstanding.

My 2003 W8 has just started with these exact symptoms!

Any answers as to where to look would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## jwrb (Feb 27, 2017)

dluiten said:


> I know this is old - but still outstanding.
> 
> My 2003 W8 has just started with these exact symptoms!
> 
> ...


It's rather likely to be a loose ground or similar. Have you checked battery connections and ground points to the chassis? Grounds aren't shared between every item, and depending what it is it might ground out at a different position in the car.


----------

